# My newest acquisition



## IvanTheTerrible (Feb 7, 2012)

Love this gun. It shoots more accurately than I do. 300 rounds though it so far, and not a single problem.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, thats a good looking 1911 you have there! I like the grips - a nice contrast between the wood and stainless steel.


----------



## SCOTCH10 (Apr 6, 2012)

man that is a sweet looking pistol. I am in the market for my very first one. Im so lost as to what brand/caliber/etc to buy. I really your new acquisition.


----------



## rifle_man (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks good I hope you all the luck with it. 
My pt1911 has been great


----------

